# Blue Angels



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The Blue Angels are here in Jacksonville this weekend. The air show will be at Naval Air Station Jacksonville.
We dont live far from the base and I got a few pics of them practicing their flight ops close to our house. Noisy to say the least but my chickens are patriotic and stood at attention when they flew by.
View attachment 28663
View attachment 28664
View attachment 28665
View attachment 28666


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh you are so lucky! Do they tour the bases? It must be quite a show.
They are coming to Tampa in May


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Oh you are so lucky! Do they tour the bases? It must be quite a show.
> They are coming to Tampa in May


Go see them perform Karen. It's free. You wont regret it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh,how cool!!!I live fairly close to Wright-Patterson air force base and I often see helicopters or planes but no stunts.They make a lot of noise and scare the chickens/geese.I wouldn't mind if they were entertaining.That chicken pic is priceless!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen them out here every time they come here, love their shows


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great, they're coming in May. Hey, I spent 2 years living in Ramstein AFB Germany and Incirlik AFB Turkey and I can't tell you the things I've seen, LOL. 

How the heck did I get loving fighter planes and jets and Aircraft carriers, cruisers and etc? No idea. I have to think on it.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the Blue Angels. Saw them at the annual Air Show in Miramar Air Station near San Diego back in 2012.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Great pics Havasu. I saw them practicing again today and watched them perform the "burst" pattern (2nd pic from the bottom) except it was much higher in the sky.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Havasu!! What beautiful pics. They are so talented.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, them folks are outstanding. True Heroes!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Awesome! I saw them when I was younger in Wichita. The airport here is having a show today. Will go over later. We live so close we watch the jumpers. We hear them scream when they come down. Girls will yell back at them . We have had a few parachutes not land on the strip  that is not a fun thing to watch.


----------

